# Minor issues in planted tank



## jenricae (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a 45g planted tank that has been running for about a month and a half. I dose Excel every other day, API leaf weekly, and a bit of Flourish mid-week. The plants have been doing great for the most part but i've noticed some of the leaves turning brown in some bits. One plant broke off at the stem, which turned brown. Pics below, it's hard to see the brown but I've circled it to highlight them.


----------

